# 66 GTO fuel line



## DRD57 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm restoring a 66 GTO coupe for a friend. The car was passed from shop to shop and a lot of the small pieces went missing including the fuel lines.

He purchased a complete replacement fuel line form Inline Tube but, the only instructions say to route the new line where the old line went. Unfortunately, I have no idea where the old line went. 

Can anyone out there give me some pointers on where the line goes particularly in the area of the firewall, front suspension, and left side of the engine?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Don


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have my 66 on the lift and can take a few pictures tomorrow, the fuel line is routed into the boxed frame on the front left and exits the frame just below the fuel pump on the cross member. If your GTO is a factory AC car you may have a fuel line and a vapor return line. Non AC cars only have one fuel line.

The fuel line and the brake line were crossed (on my car) in the u-channel frame just below the passenger floor pan, I'll post those pictures as well,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a few pictures taken with my I-phone and a flashlight;


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice pics.

Better than I do with a camera...

Now where did I put my Brownie.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I stopped by one of my friend's garage today and took pictures of a frame off he is doing on a 67. Same location for both years and the red cap is on the fuel line;


----------



## DRD57 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you very much. The through the frame shots answered my questions.


----------



## JoeCiv (Mar 18, 2009)

anyone know if its possible to install one of the prebent lines with the car on the ground, just jacked up a bit? i couldnt even get it to start going in the right direction where it goes over the rear of the frame when I tried installing a new line in my 66 tonight. do you start from the rear and push the front of the line up towards the front?

thanks


----------



## DRD57 (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeCiv said:


> anyone know if its possible to install one of the prebent lines with the car on the ground, just jacked up a bit? i couldnt even get it to start going in the right direction where it goes over the rear of the frame when I tried installing a new line in my 66 tonight. do you start from the rear and push the front of the line up towards the front?
> 
> thanks


Not likely. We did it with the chassis on the ground but, we unbolted the body from the frame and lifted it up about a foot.

We got the rear over the axle and then pushed the line through the frame in the front.


----------



## chevyboy91188 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow this was a great help im glad i saw it because my car too is a case of bad body shop trips and the fuel lines and brake lines were stripped out of it its nice to be able to see where they go and know that i need to try and get them all in before i put the body back on. thanks to everyone on this post lol what a time saver


----------

